# Redding Trail shoot scoring?



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

With there being 70 targets and the max of 21 points per target, how is it that the winning scores are over 1500 points? What am I missing here??


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

I think the max score per target is 22.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Cecil said:


> I think the max score per target is 22.


That would make sense.......thanks


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Cecil is correct, the max is 22 per target. The dot is worth 11 points and you shoot 2 arrows per target.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

OK, thanks for the info, I have family in Calif. and I think I could bribe the wife with a Napa Valley wine tour......Might give it a shot.


----------

